# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  كتاب التجويد المصور للشيخ أيمن سويد على ملف ورود

## دعوة إلى الله

*كتاب التجـــويـد المصور / الدكتور أيمن رشدي سويد / سارع بالتحميل* 
*كتاب رائع جدًا مصور للدكتور أيمن سويد يبين فيه مخارج الحروف مع الصفات بشكل رائع وبسط وواضح، فسارعن أخواتي بتحميله*
*جزاه الله خيرًا عنا* 


*للتحميل رابط مباشر*


   


*http://www.r-warsh.com/MUF/TAJWEED.docx*

----------

